# Changing motors - need help



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Is this on the same boat? You're going from a 40hp to an 8hp??

Rinse the motor down (I also rinse my boat and trailer at the same time), then put on the ear muffs and run the motor for 10-15 minutes to rinse any salt in the cooling passages.


----------



## kellerqx (Feb 5, 2017)

not the same boat. I'm trying to step up from my kayak fishing trips to the southeast coasts that require lots of paddling for chasing redfish. I got an old 12 ft. fiberglass skiff type, that I will try the conversion to. Hopefully it will work. If not, hey at least I get to purchase a new Honda OB! Then on to the next project and I can take the Honda to a Jon boat or what ever. Thanks for the maintenance tips.


----------



## kellerqx (Feb 5, 2017)

I guess maybe a more specific question is. How quick should I flush a outboard that has been used in saltwater on weekend trips. Everyday or when I return home from trip? Which would mean I would use on Fridays and home on Sunday and then flush?


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

everyday / every time it is used in salt water. I flush mine every outing...


----------



## kellerqx (Feb 5, 2017)

thanks "timo", I guess I should include a hose and watermuffs in my equipment to bring fishing. Thinking the only concern is locating a water source each day, but maybe this is easily found at campsites. Typically at the end of my trips I just swing by the carwash and spray off the kayaks. But I guess with more technical equipment comes more actions on my part.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

if you have a freshwater lake and ramp on the way home just stop there and back the boat in, laev it on the trailer, and run the motor for a few minutes and the rinsing will be done. Then when you get home all that is needed is to clean out the inside of the boat.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> if you have a freshwater lake and ramp on the way home just stop there and back the boat in, laev it on the trailer, and run the motor for a few minutes and the rinsing will be done. Then when you get home all that is needed is to clean out the inside of the boat.


I do this every time I fish at night. It gives the trailer a good rinse at the same time.


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

when i travel out of town i carry one of those scrunchy extending water hoses and my muffs. if im in an unfamiliar area ill just wander around a little bit and find somewhere with a spigot i can hook onto. most car washes have a spigot located somewhere on the exterior, or i find a business thats closed on the weekends and give it a quick flush there.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ive used "salt away " for years when i flush motors. Never had any issue. Fresh water dunking is great for all three;boat ,motor & trailer


----------

